# species care sheet



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

I have been searching the internet and and am having trouble finding good care sheets for specific dart frog species. I am looking for info on terribles, bicolor and any other darts that do well in groups. In a 33 gallon would it be better to keep a pair or can I keep a trio comfortably?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

You did not give the dimensions of the tank, but if it is on the lines of a standard 30 gal then three terribilis in a 33 gallon should be fine. They do well in groups, you just have to make sure that they are all eating enough and not getting bullied away from the food. For breeding I think that they do better in groups, especially when there are multiple males in the group. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Patrick Nabor's site has some great care sheets and a lot of species specific data. The reason that you are not finding any specfic species data is that a lot of species have almost identical care. It is more likely to find geographic specific data.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

dimensions are 29" by 12". Are there any other frogs that do well in groups that I may consider. Is maximum terribles I should keep in there three? and does that go for smaller species also?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

saurian enterprises has good information. thanx. Its just that the small bits and peices of info on the net cannot be in depth enough to explain everything. I guess this is where experiance comes into effect. haha. The reptile show is this weekend and I am excited about getting something new. Its always hard to decide, because I want them all.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I keep mine in a 29gal high, they are ok, but young. I may move them to a larger tank at some point, but they are doing fine.



ortega said:


> I have been searching the internet and and am having trouble finding good care sheets for specific dart frog species. I am looking for info on terribles, bicolor and any other darts that do well in groups. In a 33 gallon would it be better to keep a pair or can I keep a trio comfortably?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*group frogs*



> *ortega wrote:*
> Are there any other frogs that do well in groups that I may consider


Yes. You can look into any of the following frogs (all of which are smaller then terribilis, and some by a lot):
Dendrobates leucomelas
Dendrobates galactonotus
Epipedobates tricolor
Phyllobates aurotaenia
Phyllobates bicolor
Phyllobates vitattus
also maybe Dendrobates auratus

Also, most of these are very easy to keep darts so they would make great beginner frogs. The Epipedobates and Phyllobates will take larger food items then the Dendrobates. Also they are generally louder then the Dendrobates (exculding D. leucomelas). Good luck with whatever you end up getting.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

For a good list of specific care sheets, some including viv dimensions, visit doyle'sdartden.com.
Tor linbo also has some good specific information on his web site;
http://www.natures-web.org/fg/Adult%20P ... _main.html
Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Doyle's Dart Den has some care sheets for some of the more common species. http://www.doylesdartden.com/Species.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi,
I keep 3 adult bicolors in a 29g with no problem.They seem to spend alot of time sitting and waiting for food so I don't think they are crowded in it at all.I wish I had a 2.1 but I have a 1.2.When my male calls both females come a hopping so I have seen him try anf get away from both of their advances.I have found 2 diffeent clutches of eggs from them but both have been laid in bad places and went bad.They are very bold frogs and one day my son wanted to touch one and I told him he could try so he did and the frog jumped and spun and was facing his hand at a mere 3".He pulled it out thinking the frog was going to try and bite him,LOL.I also have a 2.1 vittatus and have not noticed any fighting.I hope this helps some.
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I picked up four little mint terribilis from Mark Pepper at UnderstoryEnterprises. They are great little frogs and am so happy that I can witness them grow and become healthy adult (hopefully breeding) frogs.


----------



## bsank (Feb 21, 2004)

If you want a great site for species caresheets check this one out, it's most of the species in the hobby as well as some other interesting sections such as building terrariums, etc.

http://www.poison-frogs.nl/e01.html


----------

